# Needing some advice upgrading k2 fatbob 162



## apt333 (Nov 29, 2018)

Retiring a fatbob tells me you need a wide board like me. I retired my 2004 Burton Baron 168 last week and replaced with a Rossingnol Krypto 167W. Been on it 4 days - 1 huge powder day last Fri in UT. Sat post powder and two crispy groomer days.

It is a great powder board. Directional, Ref stance setback ~1" but I set it back a touch more, rocker/camber/rocker. Handled pow great and is a ran fast on flats with deep snow. 
Saturday in tree's not so good. We were looking for stashes and this board is a lot of work to turn tight. Prob a combo of 10.4 sidecut (Baron is 8 something) and me just getting older (I'm 59 and riding 22 years).

I took my old Baron out in the afternoon just to check the differences and part of this is def my age. Even the Baron felt less stable than I remember. 5 years ago I could shred groomers on it and now a bit less so. But you def feel the sidecut diff and the Baron is easier to do short quick turns on blues. 

The Krypto is good on groomers but it is a very aggressive board - prob too aggressive for me. If you let up pressure or your mind wanders on greens you will pay a price - it has to be ridden with full attention. But that attention brings performance so not the boards fault.I will keep it for powder but won't take it in serious trees. 

I am looking at adding a much wider Donek Board. The 167W krypto is still only 265 wide and with a 12.5 boot I need a wider board. I also need a board that is a little more forgiving (not much yet, but some) for high speed groomers and some tree fun.

Everything is a tradeoff. Good luck with search.


----------



## Mtkory (Jan 20, 2019)

apt333 said:


> Retiring a fatbob tells me you need a wide board like me. I retired my 2004 Burton Baron 168 last week and replaced with a Rossingnol Krypto 167W. Been on it 4 days - 1 huge powder day last Fri in UT. Sat post powder and two crispy groomer days.
> 
> It is a great powder board. Directional, Ref stance setback ~1" but I set it back a touch more, rocker/camber/rocker. Handled pow great and is a ran fast on flats with deep snow.
> Saturday in tree's not so good. We were looking for stashes and this board is a lot of work to turn tight. Prob a combo of 10.4 sidecut (Baron is 8 something) and me just getting older (I'm 59 and riding 22 years).
> ...



Yes wide is needed, and thank you for the reply and insight. Trees are my favorite place to be. I'm not sure my old board is the best for it but I've always managed and or just learned to make it work. 

Thanks again


----------



## apt333 (Nov 29, 2018)

Actually the Fatbob is similar to the Baron in that the sidecut radius is in the 8's, so it is a good board for trees. I shared the Krypto info because at over 10 it's too wide a radius for trees, but great in powder. If tree's are first priority look for a board with a radius in the 8's - similar to the good old Fatbob. 

There is a guy here with the handle Wiredsport. He works in a shop and has a wealth of knowledge of boards. Hopefully he sees your post and can make some rec's.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

If your in the powder and trees over 50% of the time I'd recommend a short fatty. I seriously have the most fun time on mine, but not exactly ideal for the hard pack days. But people claim the Ride Warpig can be a daily driver, but I personally have never tried one, and I don't truly believe the hype. But if you only go out when it's dumped or in spring I would totally advise the short fatty.
Skunk Apes usually get very good reviews for people with sasquatch feet if you want something more normal shaped.


----------



## Mtkory (Jan 20, 2019)

freshy said:


> If your in the powder and trees over 50% of the time I'd recommend a short fatty. I seriously have the most fun time on mine, but not exactly ideal for the hard pack days. But people claim the Ride Warpig can be a daily driver, but I personally have never tried one, and I don't truly believe the hype. But if you only go out when it's dumped or in spring I would totally advise the short fatty.
> Skunk Apes usually get very good reviews for people with sasquatch feet if you want something more normal shaped.


They look really fun, but seem like a specialty board. My kids are not quite to the powder level yet. I need something that doesn't need to excel at groomers but if their out with me for the day I need it to work there also. Even though most days would be by myself. 

Thanks for the input, and the time to reply. If I get the opportunity to try one I'll take it. They do sound like a blast.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Mtkory said:


> They look really fun, but seem like a specialty board. My kids are not quite to the powder level yet. I need something that doesn't need to excel at groomers but if their out with me for the day I need it to work there also. Even though most days would be by myself.
> 
> Thanks for the input, and the time to reply. If I get the opportunity to try one I'll take it. They do sound like a blast.


I've repeatedly been told that the NS Swift handles groomers quite well and can even carve. I don't think I'm at that experience level yet, but I felt it could reasonably do hardpack, but I was still getting bucked on bumps, and I never felt super confident on groomers. It was an absolute blast in powder and trees though.

Maybe look into the Insta/Gator?


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Mtkory said:


> They look really fun, but seem like a specialty board. My kids are not quite to the powder level yet. I need something that doesn't need to excel at groomers but if their out with me for the day I need it to work there also. Even though most days would be by myself.
> 
> Thanks for the input, and the time to reply. If I get the opportunity to try one I'll take it. They do sound like a blast.


I posted my reply on your other post before i saw this one my bad. I am not as tall and weight as much as you but Warpig is a blast in any conditions,terrains,etc.


----------

